# How can I change my profile picture?



## rachelgreen (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry, I can not found where to change my profile picture. Can you help me? Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 27, 2016)

http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php - click "Edit Avatar" on the left.


----------



## sadesh (May 27, 2016)

Go to your profile setting>edit avatar>Use Custom Avatar> save Custom Avatar


----------

